# What can i put with my puffer??



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a dog faced puffer fish and it seems everything i put in with him he eats. So now i have 2 damsels and 2 emerald crabs and 2 of the crabs in the shells. Its a 55 gal and i want other things in there but he eats everything. Is there anything that i can put with his that he wont eat and that the damsels wont pester to death.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Puffers eat crabs...That's their natural food source. But more to the point, read this article... link


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

This type of puffer will also outgrow the tank quite quickly. I would suggest to start investing for a bigger tank... preferably 125 gallon or so. Puffers eat anything... but bigger fish are "generally" safe. A yellow tang would be a good choice, however it too would quickly outgrow a 55 gallon.


----------

